# Wie viel/wenig Schlafenszeit kann ich einem Thread zutrauen?



## Guest (18. Okt 2007)

Hi,

ich habe ein Programm was in einer while(true)-Schleife das System x Millisekunden warten lässt.

Gibt es Grenzen die man einhalten sollte? Meine Schleife refreshed 'nur' den Text eines Labels.


----------



## byte (18. Okt 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine Schleife refreshed 'nur' den Text eines Labels.


Warum machst Du sowas per Thread? Für gewöhnlich setzt man da Listener ein, die direkt den Labeltext setzen, wenn er sich ändern soll.


----------



## Guest (18. Okt 2007)

Weil ich so schnell und häufig wie möglich Systemeigenschaften abfragen und ausgeben will die sich ändern können.


----------



## maki (18. Okt 2007)

Zeig doch mal deine Schleife...


----------

